# Where to find good plumbing



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I am plumbing my tank up, and got an eshoppes PF-800 overflow (I know drilled is better, but is not an option). I am having the hell of a time finding plumbing connectors for it! It has a 1 inch bulkhead, with a threaded bulkhead. I thought this means I need a 1 inch f email PVC coupling to make the connection, but maybe a 1 inch pipe will slide inside the bulkhead? Can't find 1" PVC anywhere so far. Rona and Home Depot have 3/4" PVC or 1-1/4" black PVC, CT has even less, and even the plumbing supply stores I have tried (Miaia and Elete, downtown) can't seem to help me. 

Any ideas on where I should check? Where do you guys get your connectors and plumbing? I gather 1" is the most common size used for sump setups (maybe I am wrong?). I don't drive, so it has to be reasonably close to downtown. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Lowes has all the PVC fittings you'll need except bulkheads. Get them from MOPS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

+1 for MOPS.ca


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

The guys at MOPS.CA are A#1 on my list for hardware.
Also Big Als stores will have some stuff, but it costs more- good for parts NOW.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Mops is great! I have more than once sent a sketch of what I needed, and got a parts list back. Once, they just put everything in my cart  less than 4 days from emailing them, to having parts in my hands.


Sent from my HTC 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I would just go to Lowes


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*plumbing parts*

I went to lowes and found most of my stuff there .
NAFB and big als for some of the specialized stuff bulkheads and loc line ..
also was in a plumbing hvac supply store called noble trade and after I looked around they didn't have much but after asking someone I found out they had tonnes in a back room .
cheers and good luck


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck at Noble Trade / Don Park. While they might have a lot of stuff if you know what to ask for, I find that 75% of the guys who work there can be jerks if you're not a bigshot contractor. Once you come in a few times and spend some $ they warm up to you 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I actually lucked out and found some 1 inch schedule 40 PVC at Rona for not to bad a price ($15 for 10 feet). They had fittings, but they were mostly hidden in boxes at the top of the shelf, so I had to wait a bit for someone to come get them down for me. I am not 100% sure I got everything I need, but I hope so. With any luck I can finish the damned plumbing tonight. 

It won't be as intricate as I would like, or as most of you do. I got a couple of threaded couplings so I can hopefully do some dissembley without sawing anything, if I need to move stuff. Most of it will be glued I think though, and I need to make a gurgle-buster. 

Thanks for the suggestions all. It is nice to know the MOPS exists if I need some more specific things. I may get a few specialized parts from them, as needed, like for my inline diffuser (haven't found airline check valves anywhere yet).


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Lowes or glass holes.


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Found a couple good stores in our area Stouffville/Markham/Scarborough.

Hill supplies: http://www.hillsupplies.com/

and

Amre Supplies: http://www.amresupply.com/locations/scarborough

Just went to Hill Supplies and the guys there hooked me up. Just showed them what I have and what I wanted to do and the old man went in the back and came back with a bag with everything I needed. Did a dry fit and everything was exactly what I wanted.

If anyone is looking in our area I would take a look a them.


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49046


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Begin and end at Fabco. They have everything you'll ever need and have fair prices. Just know what you want before going in.


----------

